# Will this work?



## xeube (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello,

It is my understanding that *UFS*'s journaling options contained bugs in FreeBSD 9.0-Release. Have those bugs been fixed within the release of FreeBSD 9.1-RC2? If so, is it better to use *softupdate* or *gjournal*?

Finally, would the following work?

1. Create two raid0 devices using *gstripe*
2. Create a mirror device with the raid0 devices created above using *gmirror*
3. Encrypt the mirror device using *geli*
4. Create journaling device using *gjournal* (if it's the preferred method)
5. Create filesystem using *newfs* with the softupdate option (if it's the preferred method)

Any advice would be much appreciate. Thanks


----------

